# Imprimante Epson SX400 problème de fond gris en mode "copie"



## jeliza (15 Février 2009)

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai une imprimante SX400 (avec un mac sous léopard) l'installation s'est passée sans problème mais ...
j'ai quelques soucis, je pense qu'il ne s'agit que de réglages mais le mode d'emploi n'est pas détaillé sur ce qui constitue mon/mes problèmes :

La première chose qui me dérange vraiment c'est qu'à la copie d'un document 
(feuille administrative A4, écritures noires sur une page blanche tout ce qu'il y a de plus classique) 
il me sort un document identique ( jusque là tout va bien)  mais sur fond Gris ! bonjour la consommation d'entre, et en plus le document sorti n'est pas vraiment utilisable.... ! 

je me demande si ça ne vient pas du fait que le papier dans le chargeur est du 90g, 

- je n'ai que ça comme papier donc, je n'ai pas pu faire de test avec un autre type de papier. 

- j'ai inséré différents "originaux" pour voir si ça venait pas de la feuille que je voulais copier, mais même avec ma carte d'identité, il me fait tout un fond gris. 

- je suis allée dans les paramètres mais à part choisir papier mat, papier glacé, ultra glacé ou photo, je n'ai pas vraiment d'autres options, et même en changeant ces paramètre là -> fond gris. 

(j'imprime pas en entier à chaque fois, quand je vois qu'il commence à me faire un fond gris, j'appuie sur annuler et sur le haut du document je vois bien qu'il avait commencé à faire tout le fond gris) 

si quelqu'un sait comment je peux régler ça ça serait merveilleux :love:


autres petits soucis rencontrés avec mon imprimante ( je profites de l'ouverture du topic ) :

en mode impression (document à partir de mon ordinateur), je ne sais pas comment choisir d'imprimer en N&B est ce que quelqu'un sait quel chemin je dois prendre pour accéder à cette option ? 

et dernière chose, au niveau de l'impression des photos, il m'a toujours fait à l'identique mais j'ai une photo ( qui n'a rien de différent des autres au niveau format, ni provenance d'appareil photo ) qu'il me sort beaucoup plus sombre que l'original que je vois sur mon ordi !  

bref, merci d'avance pour ceux qui m'ont lu jusqu'au bout et surtout merci à ceux qui sauront m'aider à régler tout ça


----------



## jeliza (22 Février 2009)

up ? 
au cas où si quelqu'un sait 

merci


----------



## jeliza (24 Février 2009)

toujours rien ? 
je cherche ailleurs aussi mais toujours pas de réponse non plus ...

donc, si quelqu'un sait ce que je peux faire pour que mes photocopies ne sortent plus sur fond gris ça fera plaisir


----------



## jeliza (7 Mars 2009)

je vois qu'il n'y a toujours personne qui sait lol
mais je viendrais poster la solution ici si je la trouve


----------



## jeliza (24 Mai 2009)

elle est partie en SAV hein 
revenue avec sois disant seulement les têtes de lecture nettoyées (je pense pas que le pb venait de là mais bon...)et hyper rayée alors que envoyée neuve  
donc même pas testée, renvoyée, en attente de ce qu'il va se passer plus tard je ne sais pas s'il vont pouvoir me la changer. mais ça c'est HS...


----------

